# What game are you a fan of but have never played?



## smallpeach (Jul 24, 2017)

In the past week, I've become *obsessed* with Splatoon (gay kinks for Marie). I've never played it [SUB]because the last home console I got was a Gamecube ;;[/SUB]
I might also be in love with Ying from Paladins; it started as a joke since my boyfriend plays it, and hates her, but she is hecking cute
I was wondering if anyone was the same way with a game they've never played?


----------



## frogpup (Jul 24, 2017)

I really love Splatoon as well but I've never had a chance to play it :- ( I watch people on youtube play it a lot lol

I've done this with many things before but eventually got to play them so hopefully one day I'll play splatoon too


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 24, 2017)

I think Splatoon is cute, but I've never played it.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2017)

Metroid Prime 3. I don't have to play it to say I'm a fan as I've loved all(or at least, most) Metroid games. Even Other M.


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 25, 2017)

The Last of Us and Resident Evil 7. I've watched people play them and they look really good!! I just suck at those kind of games so I've never invested in them ; v;


----------



## forestyne (Jul 25, 2017)

The Last of Us. Don't own a PS3, only have my dad's PS2 (trying to get through all the gems on there), but I hope to get a PS3 to play it soon.


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jul 25, 2017)

The Last of Us. I watched the whole gameplay in this 4-6 hours long (i don't remember) video and loved it! I also really love the fnaf series.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 25, 2017)

I don't know if this counts since I _have_ played it, but Skyrim. I've only played it once back in 2012 because my friend let me borrow his game. I freaking love it but I didn't buy my own since I was saving up for New Leaf.


----------



## kayleee (Jul 25, 2017)

This is an interesting concept I can't think of a game that I know about extensively without actually having played it

I feel like this speaks to the fact that I hardly research games at all before I buy them so a lot of games I buy I don't even like


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 25, 2017)

I think the game's name is Okami, it looks pretty cool.


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 25, 2017)

-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2017)

Oh, a lot of games... Splatoon, Undertale, certain Mario and Zelda games, Rhythm Heaven, and some games I forgot. Why have I not played them? Because I'm not that great at gaming. All of these I have watched my younger brother play instead.


----------



## tifachu (Jul 25, 2017)

pop'n music/ a lot of rhythm games; i only have been able to play rhythm games on my computer and ds systems

dangan ronpa; i read the text format play-throughs online

hmm that's about it, i also love to watch my bf play smash on his ds, skyrim and his mmorpgs on his computer but i'm not really like obsessed w/ them or feel a desire to play


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2017)

Persona 3 maybe.. dunno really try to get those I can or at least try them out but yeah need to play this!


----------



## WinteryGarnet (Jul 25, 2017)

Probably Splatoon and Kirby. I didn't have a Wii U so I never played Splatoon, but I'll probably be getting the new one when I can. As for Kirby, I always liked Kirby, but just never got any of the games. I don't really know why. It was probably just because I always wanted the mario games or zelda games more than kirby so I had to choose.


----------



## therian (Jul 26, 2017)

OVERWATCH  I'm up to date with the game, new characters, skins and everything, but I've never played it since I don't have a gaming computer/laptop  But the character designs are just so good and interesting that I've been following it and i'm a big fan to be honest


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 26, 2017)

Ugh I'm obsessed with Little Nightmares and I've watched the whole gameplay lol.I love the artwork and the world plus I'm a sucker for horror games. I haven't played it though.


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

therian said:


> OVERWATCH  I'm up to date with the game, new characters, skins and everything, but I've never played it since I don't have a gaming computer/laptop  But the character designs are just so good and interesting that I've been following it and i'm a big fan to be honest


Same! I am the exact same and it kills me inside.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The new Zelda game until either I get a Switch or until my friend allows me to play on his Switch again.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 26, 2017)

Until Dawn. Don't have a PS4 and if I had I probably couldn't play it either. Jumpscares are terrible.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 26, 2017)

Kingdom Hearts. Sadly never had the system to play it,
and didn't want my first time to play be on a handheld :c


----------



## namiieco (Jul 27, 2017)

persona 2 and splatoon
i watched people play splatoon at a convention a while ago but i was too shy to get in line because i felt i was too nooby


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 27, 2017)

Probably Undertale. I haven't looked into it that much but the characters seem pretty cool.


----------



## Cress (Jul 27, 2017)

Danganronpa is really the only series that I've been interested in (for over a year now too) that I haven't even tried. But it's high on my list now and I'll probably get it the next time it goes on sale on Steam.
I've spoiled myself on the majority of the first game, but it's been a while and I don't really remember that much except for the "important moments." The second game I've only seen the first episode of an LP for it so that will be a fresh experience, but I'm still going to play the first game before the second.


----------



## Kip (Jul 27, 2017)

Persona 5 is the only one I can think of.


----------



## lumenue (Jul 27, 2017)

Splatoon, Persona (I played a bit of 5 but I don't own a copy), and about a million simulation games from Steam.  I like to keep up with games and while I don't have any modern consoles, I like to watch streams and read reviews so that I can have a good idea of what I like!


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Jul 27, 2017)

The Splatoon series, Alice the madness returns and OFF. I plan to fix my Splatoon problem when I get my switch tho.


----------



## 50m4ra (Jul 27, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> Probably Undertale. I haven't looked into it that much but the characters seem pretty cool.


The ending is REALLY good


----------



## Joy (Jul 28, 2017)

The Last of Us
Tell Tale Walking Dead, Wolf Among Us, Batman
Danganrompa


----------



## hestu (Jul 29, 2017)

I'd like to play Splatoon and Skyrim! Planning on getting them for switch once I an afford splatoon/once skyrim is released


----------



## amanecer (Jul 29, 2017)

I've been a fan of Fallout for a while but never once played it or really had too much of a desire to. Like I have the money...but not the motivation I guess. I'll compliment people if they wear a Fallout shirt or I'll be like "hey that's Fallout!" if I see something with Nuka cola on it but nope...never played it


----------



## elo-chan (Jul 30, 2017)

Persona 5 and FF series (one of the latest ones, forgot which one) for sure...I know tons of people who play these two and always thought the art was beautiful. Too bad I don't own any consoles lol!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 30, 2017)

Silent Hill


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 30, 2017)

Well the first thing that comes to mind is Team Fortress 2. I'm terrible at 1st person shooters and most PC games, but that game is hilarious! xDDD


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Jul 30, 2017)

Metal Gear Solid - like, as a series. I appreciate that they're weird and unique, but I sorta missed the boat on them and I can't be bothered to play them at this point


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 30, 2017)

Probably Final Fantasy 7. I have played X and X-2 but I am a 7 fan too!


----------



## Yumetsu (Jul 30, 2017)

Skyrim and all of the Kingdom Hearts games. Quite possibly the Legend of Zelda games too /w\ ;;


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

Most of the Legend of Zelda games, Chrono Triggger, All of the Dinal Fanatsy series, Persona 5, and Parappa the Rapper
There's actually a lot of things on this list, mostly because I'm not usually a Sony person but there are a lot of good PlayStation games out there that I'll probably never play


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jul 31, 2017)

Omfg, I have the same game and reason why I love Splatoon. Marie is just so cute!


----------



## zeoli (Jul 31, 2017)

Touken Ranbu.
Too lazy to set up so I can play it (you need to use something like a proxy or a VPN in order to play) and because I can't actually read Japanese.  There are English guides as to how to play and what to click, but I don't want to go through the hassle.  One of my friends used to stream playing it though, and I really love the characters/their designs.


----------



## StarFoxy (Aug 2, 2017)

overwatch, I really want it, but my computer is ****ty and i is poor


----------



## Soraru (Aug 3, 2017)

Splatoon, Last of Us, Walking Dead, Breath of the Wild.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Aug 5, 2017)

I only ever played dot hack: infection, but I love the series. I'm so excited for the GU remaster.

When I played infection for the first time, Skeith kicked my ass really hard. And someone told me that was just halfway thru, and i got so frustrated that I quit. Then in college I decided that I wanted to give it another shot, so I restart the game, play thru and beat Skeith - boop game over buy the next one. Except now the series costs 8 gabillion dollars so :< I just looked up what happens on wikipedia.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 5, 2017)

Splatoon 1 and 2, Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, That's really it.
I hope I can get the Nintendo Switch, though it costs 300$ RIP


----------



## MishMeesh (Aug 6, 2017)

The Last of Us, kinda. I started it but got stuck at a part where a clicker kept eating my face. I gave up and just watched cutscenes on youtube lol.

Dark Souls. Never played a main series game, just Bloodborne. I love watching Dark Souls Lets Plays.

And yeah, also most Legend of Zelda games. I've only played Twilight Princess and part of Majora's Mask.


----------



## CinnamonKiss (Aug 6, 2017)

Oh man, I watch a lot of Twitch, which let's me vicariously play some games. Here are the ones I wish I could play, but loooove to death just from watching them.
Danganronpa Series _(elegyofgames voiced it while playing and he's AMAZING.)_
Yakuza 0
Monster Hunter Series
Phoenix Wright Series _(elegyofgames also voiced pretty much the whole series while playing. he's got archives of all voicecasts.)_
Grand Theft AutoV RP _(It looks like so much fun but servers are always flooded with people trying to play)_


----------



## gldawn (Aug 6, 2017)

When MKX first came out I didn't have the means to play it, so I watched hours of gameplay on YouTube and Twitch. I would even study the combos and frame rate data so that I would be prepared if I ever got the chance to play it lol.


----------



## boring (Aug 6, 2017)

Ive only ever played one Final Fantasy game but uh,,,, I stan them all


----------



## Paxx (Aug 6, 2017)

there are a TON of games that i really want to play, but cant because i dont have a gaming pc
however, the _one_ game ive been itching to play since it first released was "the isle", its a dinosaur survival simulator, with the ability to choose from a wide variety of dinosaurs to play as! it looks super fun and i cant wait to eventually play it in the future


----------



## Halloqueen (Aug 9, 2017)

As is the case with a few other people in the thread, I'm a big fan of the Danganronpa series despite never having played it. I first encountered the series by seeing a friend play Trigger Happy Havoc and I really enjoyed the theme and gimmick behind the game. From there I also saw them play 2, then watched someone else on YouTube play Ultra Despair Girls, and finally watched the anime series that takes place after the games. I don't have any consoles that can play the Danganronpa games, so if I hadn't seen someone play it then I never would have discovered how neat of a series it is. If I actually had something to play the games on and I didn't know the plots and circumstances already, I would probably pick them up. I'm looking forward to the localization of the latest game.

I don't like it nearly as much as Danganronpa, but Phoenix Wright is much the same in that I've seen other people play the games. I enjoy them in that respect but I don't think I'd actually enjoy playing them myself. 

Telltale's Walking Dead and Wolf Among Us games are good examples as well. 

I don't care particularly much about The Legend of Zelda games other than Majora's Mask because of the darker tone and mask gimmick, but the series would probably also apply. If nothing else, watching people play has helped me kill some time and, depending on who was playing it, would sometimes make me laugh.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 9, 2017)

Quite a few online games like FFIX. It's like, I _would_ play but I'll probably just bring everyone down. It's fun listening to Holly from PlayStation Access talk about it though.


----------



## tesss (Aug 10, 2017)

Undertale and The Last of Us


----------



## Mash (Aug 11, 2017)

Zelda:BOTW.  I have a switch, but no money.  It looks AMAZING.


----------



## Sukibri (Aug 15, 2017)

Splatoon, Persona5 & Overwatch. I don't really think I'd buy a switch/wii u just for splatoon tough..
But for Overwatch, it's a little pricy here .. 70 ? for a game. But I plan on getting it anyways, it looks good  
Same thing for Persona5  altough the game isn't in my language, I don't really mind this, so I plan on getting it too


----------



## Flare (Aug 16, 2017)

Earthbound! 

Imma play it soon though so it shouldn't really matter overall lol. 

Splatoon 2 and MK8 Deluxe Imm very interested but I don't have.  Hopefully soon I'll get them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2017)

Well one is definitely Team Fortress 2. My brother has it on his PC and I don't play it because I suck at 1st person shooters, but I absolutely love to watch him play it. I also love the hilarious videos that spawn from it on youtube.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Aug 16, 2017)

The Legend of Zelda series to some extent. I've played a bit of the games but not much since I suck at them. Same thing goes with Paper Mario, Super Mario RPG and any 2D Mario game (I just prefer 3D Mario games).


----------



## --- (Aug 16, 2017)

i'm in love with 2B's design but i haven't played nier automata yet. i would prefer to play it on a pc since i've started acquiring a small game library for my laptop already but i may have to get it for my lesser used PS4 instead since i won't be building a rig that can support it for a while.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 16, 2017)

...Mystic Messenger


----------



## kelpy (Aug 16, 2017)

most of the zolda games tbh- the gameplay isnt my thing but the stories and the characters are so rad
&&&&&  i actually do own botw since its open world i really enjoyed the gameplay too ;w;


----------



## ChocoMagii (Aug 20, 2017)

Splatoon... I'm currently so addicted to it. Still pretty bad at it but I'm glad I finally gave it chance. Despite the annoying wifi internet server problems >_>






- - - Post Merge - - -

Splatoon... I'm currently so addicted to it. Still pretty bad at it but I'm glad I finally gave it chance. Despite the annoying wifi internet server problems >_>


----------



## goro (Aug 29, 2017)

haven't played drv3 yet

haven't played mogeko castle either, might as well add that to my bucket list which i'll never finish because i'm lazyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Anactoria (Sep 4, 2017)

I've never had the consoles or setups for big games like Skyrim, Dark Souls, etc.! But I love their worlds, and have seen people play them, so I dunno... it's weird being a fan of something you've never personally experienced.


----------



## amarie. (Sep 4, 2017)

The Last of Us!! it's way too intense for me to play but my bf played it when it first came out and i watched every second of it. ive  been asking him to replay it for years now just so i can watch it again lol


----------



## magicaldonkey (Sep 5, 2017)

splatoon and pokemon  i really really want a pokemon game (for the 3ds), but i also want the new miitopia game!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 6, 2017)

mario kart 8. im getting the switch pretty soon so ill be able to play MK8


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2017)

The Splatoon games. I love the quirky characters and the whole idea of the games but since I probs won't get any of these consoles soon I'll just fangirl from afar.


----------



## Razpup (Sep 10, 2017)

Parappa the Rapper and Mother 3.
MOSTLY BECAUSE NINTENDO WON'T RELEASE IT


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2017)

Yeah I played one of the Mother/Earthbound whichever it was on an emulator ages ago, briefly, but I haven't really tried them out fully... But I really like them man!

Also Bayonetta games. I see one of em is now on PC so maybe I should get it... Almost tempted to guess Madama Butterfly on the first mirror but that'd been too obvious lol


----------



## Balverine (Sep 15, 2017)

Metal Gear!
I think I'd be really bad at the games, but I'm really fond of the characters and story


----------



## oath2order (Sep 21, 2017)

overwatch lmao

I know way too much about it for someone who has never played it.


----------



## hestu (Sep 25, 2017)

A lot of my friends play Skyrim so probably that haha, planning on getting it for switch though when it comes out.


----------



## davidlblack (Oct 13, 2017)

Well, basically every game on my list of games I need to buy, so....


----------



## Cress (Oct 14, 2017)

Cress said:


> Danganronpa is really the only series that I've been interested in (for over a year now too) that I haven't even tried. But it's high on my list now and I'll probably get it the next time it goes on sale on Steam.
> I've spoiled myself on the majority of the first game, but it's been a while and I don't really remember that much except for the "important moments." The second game I've only seen the first episode of an LP for it so that will be a fresh experience, but I'm still going to play the first game before the second.



Just as an update, I've played the trilogy and watched DR3 now. What a crazy ride this series was oml


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 14, 2017)

Splatoon, respectively Splatoon 2. That game just looks like tons of fun. I never had a Wii U so 
I couldn't play the first one. I hope that maybe one day I have a Switch so that I can play the 
second one.


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 14, 2017)

For me its Tearaway. I've seen game-play of it. Love the looks and charm of it, although I haven't picked it up yet.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 14, 2017)

- Until Dawn: No Playstation
- Breathe of the Wild: No Switch
- Sims 4 / Overwatch: can't afford games outside of Steam sales
- South Park The Fractured But Whole: Already love it from afar but it's freaking $60
- Infamous: Second Son: Absolutely adore the game, but I still don't got any consoles


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 14, 2017)

smallpeach said:


> In the past week, I've become *obsessed* with Splatoon (gay kinks for Marie). I've never played it



My exact reason why, but I have no gay kinks for her... ;-;


----------



## CapnChazzy (Oct 15, 2017)

Until Dawn. I love it so much. Watched a girl stream the whole game on twitch and I was pretty impressed. I dont have a ps4 though. :c


----------



## Kitsey (Oct 19, 2017)

Bloodborne. It pains me that the combat is so difficult because the world and the lore are SUPER appealing to me, but I know I don't have the patience or the willpower to get good at it. I even struggled with the character creator lmao. Also the one time I tried it it made my PS4 fans run very loud and I hate having to play with headphones. I've watched a bunch of videos of playthroughs and that's almost good enough for me. The OST is amazing too!


----------



## ClefairyKid (Oct 21, 2017)

Probably only one I can think of, that Dream Daddy simulator or whatever it's called, heard about it several times and even watched a little gameplay video which is pretty much unheard of for me because I'm a pretty strict believer in playing things myself and not wasting expensive data to watch someone else do it, but I believe it's a steam game and due to obvious data limitations I can't use Steam so haha


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2017)

KnoxUK said:


> For me its Tearaway. I've seen game-play of it. Love the looks and charm of it, although I haven't picked it up yet.



You mean the old PS Vita etc. game you could get? I got it in a bundle and yea unless you get it for free or a bundle don't buy it. Too flimsy camera motions and tbh aside from cute art idgi at all.

My opinion though but yeah since I've really tried to get into it I'm like wow nope badly made.


----------



## BiskitThePuppy (Oct 21, 2017)

I don?t know why, but Chibi Robo and Life is Stange. I saw my boyfriend play Chibi Robo and I always thought it was a beautiful game. I?ve only seen YouTuber?s play Life is Strange but it seems SO frigging cool!


----------

